# Lijken deze zinnen wel of niet vertaald?



## Fairy14

Hallo!

Voor een opdracht van een van mijn uni-vakken moet ik twee moedertaal sprekers vragen om naar een paar zinnen te kijken. Nu is Nederlands ook mijn moedertaal, maar het punt is dat een onafhankelijk iemand ernaar kijkt. Het gaat er vooral om of de zinnen lezen als autentiek Nederlands of als vertaald Nederlands. Ook zou ik graag willen weten waarom je dat vindt. In het geval dat het een vertaalde indruk geeft zou het ook ontzettend fijn zijn als je een alternatief zou kunnen geven! 

De zinnen waar het om gaat zijn vetgedrukt, de rest heb ik er bij gedaan voor context.

Deel 1:
*Na levering kan het nodig zijn dat de bank in modelgebracht moet worden. Voor het eerstegebruik adviseren wij om de kussens terug in model te brengen.*

Deel 2:
*Tijdens transport kunnen zich onregelmatigheden (plooivorming) voordoen op uw meubelstuk. *Het zitkussen kunt u vanuit het midden naar de zijkanten en achterkant gladstrijken 

Deel 3:
*Na het gladstrijken van de zitkussen kun u het rugkussen nog lichtelijk opkloppen over het gehele oppervlak. *Houd met een hand een van de rugkussens vast en klop met de andere hand het rugkussen glad. Vervolgens gaat u naar de armleuningen en ook hier klopt u het gelijkmatig op. *Dit doet u wederom d.m.v. bewegingen van binnen naar buiten met uw hand. Poets en klop de bank regelmatig op om maximaal gebruik te maken van de meubelen. *


----------



## Peterdg

Of het nu om een vertaling gaat of niet, kan ik niet beoordelen, maar ik vind het wel nogal knullig. Daarbij komen nog de schrijffouten.

Eerst de schrijffouten:

1) *in model gebracht* (met spatie) en *eerste gebruik* (ook met spatie).
3) *het* zitkussen (i.p.v. de zitkussen) *kunt* u (i.p.v. kun u)

Mijn voornaamste opmerking is dat er onnodig ingewikkelde structuren gebruikt worden. Zo zou ik een aantal zinnen als volgt formuleren:

*Na (de) levering kan het nodig zijn* *om de bank opnieuw in model te brengen.
Tijdens het transport...
Dit doet u wederom door de hand (herhaaldelijk) van binnen naar buiten te bewegen.*

Ik zou "*maximaal gebruik*" vervangen door "*optimaal gebruik*".

Misschien zijn er nog andere opmerkingen over te maken, maar dan zou ik er meer tijd moeten aan spenderen 

Ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.


----------



## ThomasK

Bijna zeker Duits


Fairy14 said:


> De zinnen waar het om gaat zijn vetgedrukt, de rest heb ik er bij gedaan voor context.
> 
> Deel 1:
> *Na levering kan het nodig zijn dat de bank in modelgebracht moet worden. Voor het eerstegebruik adviseren wij om de kussens terug in model te brengen.*
> 
> Deel 2:
> *Tijdens transport kunnen zich onregelmatigheden (plooivorming) voordoen op uw meubelstuk. *Het zitkussen kunt u vanuit het midden naar de zijkanten en achterkant gladstrijken
> 
> Deel 3:
> *Na het gladstrijken van de zitkussen kun u het rugkussen nog lichtelijk opkloppen over het gehele oppervlak. *Houd met een hand een van de rugkussens vast en klop met de andere hand het rugkussen glad. Vervolgens gaat u naar de armleuningen en ook hier klopt u het gelijkmatig op. *Dit doet u wederom d.m.v. bewegingen van binnen naar buiten met uw hand. Poets en klop de bank regelmatig op om maximaal gebruik te kunnen maken/ genieten van de meubelen. *


Het aaneenschrijven is typisch Duits, maar ik zie niet direct andere sporen die naar het Duits verwijzen.. Het woord "lichtelijk" (???) doet aan het Engelse "(s)lightly" denken. Maar het kan ook zijn dat onhandigheid van de vertaler of gewoon de opsteller meespeelt... 

Ik merkte 
- een pleonasme
- spellingsfouten, foute weglating van liwoorden, 
- vreemde woordkeuze (_onregelmatigheden (???) die zich voordoe_n in eze context?) , verouderde taal (_wederom_)
- kunnen ontbrak  in de laatste zin

Maar het is geen typische tekst die volstaat van (ver)taalfouten; wel staan er wat vreemde dingen in, lijkt mij...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Het woord "lichtelijk" (???) doet aan het Engelse "(s)lightly" denken. Maar het kan ook zijn dat onhandigheid van de vertaler of gewoon de opsteller meespeelt...


Wat is er mis met "lichtelijk"???


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, dat kan persoonlijk zijn, hoor, maar ik tref dat zeer zelden aan. "Lichtjes" daarentegen wel. Ik urf tegenwoordig op Google hits niet meer vertrouwen, maar als ik zoek op de combinaties met "gewijzigd" en "veranderd", dan krijg ik iets 12400 vs. 2300 hits... Dus niet fout, maar minder gebruikelijk, vind ik...


----------



## matakoweg

Deel 1:
*Na levering kan het nodig zijn dat de bank in modelgebracht moet worden. Voor het eerstegebruik adviseren wij om de kussens terug in model te brengen.*

model gebracht los geschreven, Voor het eerste gebruik => Voor gebruik

Deel 2:
*Tijdens transport kunnen zich onregelmatigheden (plooivorming) voordoen op uw meubelstuk. *
Tijdens het transport kan het meubelstuk enigszins plooivorming vertonen.

Deel 3:
*Na het gladstrijken van de zitkussen kun u het rugkussen nog lichtelijk opkloppen over het gehele oppervlak.* 
Na het gladstrijken van het zitkussen kunt u het rugkussen nog even opkloppen over de gehele oppervlakte

De zinnen komen inderdaad nogal vertaald over. Ze lopen nogal stroef.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, het alternatief voor deel 2 vind ik nog altijd niet geschikt, vooral ook omdat die plooien erin zullen blijven. Mogelijk:_ omdat er plooien kunnen ontstaan./ gevormd kunnen worden tijdens het transpor_t...


----------

